# 3 ICE cars in Supercharger spots



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

At Woodbridge, New Jersey this morning had three ICE cars blocking superchargers. Another Teslanowner shows up and we look at eat other like WTF?! He takes a pic and goes inside the Wawa. One lady comes out and State Troopers pull up to tell her she can't park there. I wish they would have given tickets...

I got a pic of the 2 remaining after I plugged in. I don't get people sometimes...


----------



## ChristianZ (Nov 10, 2018)

And still there 10 minutes later....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Unfortunately, the Superchargers at that location couldn't be positioned out of the way. So those are fairly decent parking locations, and most people don't know about Tesla to know any better, and others do know but just don't care. You generally don't spend too much time at a Wawa.

But that one driver must have had some sort of bathroom emergency. 

https://goo.gl/maps/4aQrhABkUJ22


----------



## malibu3105 (Mar 7, 2019)

One solution is longer charge cables. Park your Tesla in front of the ICE car, plug in to charge. If the offender returns they are trapped until you are finished. Of course you may need to stay with your car, but this is a solution .


----------



## KWATTSN (Oct 25, 2018)

I can't really zoom in enough to the signs, but do they not have the "Tesla Supercharger, all other xx time limit" message on them? That's what I usually see when there's that circle in the middle of it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Wawa stores have an epidemic of people parking all kinds of places illegally - disabled spaces, on top of islands, blocking gas pumps, even double parking. Those people don't care where they park because they figure they'll only be in the store for a few minutes, and anyone they're blocking can wait. So more signs aren't going to help.


----------



## PowerfromNature (Mar 4, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Wawa stores have an epidemic of people parking all kinds of places illegally - disabled spaces, on top of islands, blocking gas pumps, even double parking. Those people don't care where they park because they figure they'll only be in the store for a few minutes, and anyone they're blocking can wait. So more signs aren't going to help.


Exactly, rude people will be rude no matter what. I am disabled and I have seen people park in disabled spots, no placard or plates, sometimes I wish I was a military cop again. Tesla should have the towing signs on all of their superchargers plus add cameras for evidence.


----------

